# Summer Slaughter Miniture Exchange



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It is that time of year again. New armies to be built and armies to expand. So the summer miniture exchange is being launched. If you would like to join PLEASE read ALL the rules.
And now a friendly message from the Heresy staff. 

Any fraud, lying, gimping, etc. won't be the fault of Heresy-Online.net. 

Heresy will (in severe cases) do what it can, such as member-inqueries/reports such as the "Good/Bad Trader" bit, but of course, Heresy can not do very much at all, and would have no obligation to do so.

_The sending of the gifts would be the business of the individuals involved, SOLELY._

*Please read the Rules!
What is the miniature exchange?:santa:*

Basically, Heresy Online members sign up for the event and are randomly assigned to other forum members. Everyone digs through their pile of bits, blisters and other Games Workshop miniatures, picks two models and sends them off to their randomly matched partner. so long as they meet the $15 or £7 minimum requirement. I would also discourage people from sending the White Dwarf Ork Nob and Terminator as the gift because how would you feel about recieving these when someone got them for free.

For the folks with limited funds you can sign up and elect to ship locally. How do you sign up? Well, I’ll get to that after…


So what are the rules? Glad you asked,

*THE RULES*

1) You must send at least two miniatures individual troopers. Although we have let just one large model count as the two. YOU WILL NOT GET THESE BACK, so make sure you don't send anything you still want. In other exchanges there has been a tendency to send more than two miniatures. This is acceptable but not to be expected. The rule is two. This is not a generosity contest.* When you sign up, please put some money aside for the gift right then. If you do not have said funds, do not sign up.* The overwhelming majority of excuses from most events are people not having enough money to actually purchase a gift for their giftee, so I want to nip this in the bud. I realize most of you won't know at the time of sign-up who you're getting or what you're going to be gifting, but it's not unreasonable to put twenty (ish) dollars aside for the event beforehand. 
2) Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register to be a part of the event you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift. All miniatures must be in an untouched state. This doesn't mean it has to be in a blister or on the sprue, however, just not mangled in any way and complete. No sending a single arm and counting that as a miniature. They must be able to assemble the whole thing. The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued. Exceptions to this rule are made by the participants and should be managed via private message. This includes any exception to the rules – if you want to send a glued, primed or converted model you *can* do so but you need permission from the person you’re sending to so if they put that they are happy to recieve an assemble, painted model then you send it. They have every right to say no. Note that you can also send a painted, primed or converted model *in addition* to the two untouched minis but again this is not a generosity contest.

3) All miniatures must be part of a Games Workshop line of miniatures. This includes Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, Specialist Games, Forge World, Armorcast and related tournament legal models. The miniature must be tournament legal for the range. This is a Games Workshop tabletop gaming related forum so no exceptions to this rule will be allowed.

4) If you wish to participate, you must be around. Don't say “I want in” and then disappear off the face of the Earth for a month. I'm not saying you need to be a forum regular, but you should be checking at least this thread once per week and respond to any PM's sent to you.

5) If you do not hear from either the person you are sending to, or the person sending to you, within two weeks of the exchange list being posted you should PM me. Since most people belong to several forums they may not check here every day. Do not post to the thread publicly with comments like “still nothing” or “I haven’t heard from my partner.” Issues with members as relates to this exchange should be sent privately. In order for me to assist in resolution of potential issues I must know about them, however, so please do PM me if you think there’s a problem.

6) Failure to participate after signing up for the exchange will result in being banned from future exchanges. I will keep a list of banned participants and it will be published in subsequent exchanges.:security:

7) Do not request specific trading partners. If you want to be matched to a specific Heresy Online member I recommend you send that person a PM and do a 1:1 exchange. The Miniature Exchange works on a randomly generated list and is not meant to match specific members together.

8) FLAGGED status: Members who have less than 50 post at the time they sign up will be marked as FLAGGED. Nobody ships to a flagged participant until *AFTER* the minis that person ships have been received. If the flagged person bails we simply skip them in the list, this is also to make sure they send something before they get something.

Example:

Bob
Joe (FLAGGED)
Tom

Joe ships to Tom. Tom posts "I got minis!" and then Bob ships to Joe.

I will also mark anyone as FLAGGED if prompted to do so by any forum moderator based on previous behavior.

*NOTE:* In each of the exchanges I have participated in there has always been at least one member who didn’t receive anything. This can happen. It has, in fact, happened to me. While most folks are honest there is always a chance that things get lost in the post, that your partner spontaneously combusts or that Galahad will intercept the package in the post and eat your minis. These things can happen but I hope they don’t.

*HOW TO SIGN UP*

Please send me a PM with the following information. I am going to try the pm method to make it more of surprise when the package shows up and who is sending it. 

*Username – Mailing address – Shipping*

The first should be obvious – it’s your Heresy Online username.

The second, your mailing address where you want recieve your mini's this information will be forwarded only to your Santa*.*

Shipping is your shipping preference. If you are willing to pay for international post then put “anywhere” in this category. If you only want to ship within your country of origin this should be the same as Location. If you want to ship within the same geographic region, such as North America for someone in the USA or Canada, or EU for someone in Germany or the UK, that works too.

My own entry looks like this:

Morfangdakka 
123 Choppa *st*. 
Ork town,USA 

Shipping:-anywhere

*Please, please, PLEASE! use this format to sign up for the exchange. *
I'd recommend you post the miniatures you collect, what system you collect as well as things you may already have a ton of and things you need or mini's you are interested in obtaining in this thread, as well. Too specific makes the gifting process a bit silly. List the games you wouldn't mind receiving minis from, as well as what you might already collect, so your gifter might have some starting point.

*TIMELINE*
Sign up starts NOW!
June 30 – list closes
July 01– folks can start shipping
September 01– all participants should have shipped their minis


How do you assign santas?
Utilizing super-secret scientific method and a crack team of genetically modified super monkeys, we assemble the Master _Hersey Online List_™ at a classified military installation two miles underneath the desert somewhere in Southern California. We pull names out of a hat. I will take things like location into account.
The one week delay between closing the list and the ship date allows me to make changes and PM peopel in the event of a mistake – such as assigning someone with USA shipping to a partner in Germany.

Some guidelines for _receiving_ the gift: 
Let your santa know it arrived! One less thing they have to worry about. 
*IMPORTANT:*
Post in the thread that the package arrived, and show off what you got! Especially if it was converted or painted and post some pics. Your santa probably worked really hard on your gift plus we get to all drool all over what you got.

One last final point: While lurkers are welcome to participate, I reserve the right to use discretion in ruling people out of entry. If you have absolutely _zero_ posts and you register on the boards to try and take part in this, I probably won't let you participate. Miniatures tend to be surprisingly expensive, and I really do not want somebody to try and take advantage of this whole event to just get free stuff. 

*THANK YOU Heresy Online*

I want to thank the moderators and members of Heresy Online for having a community in which we can do this. I’m glad to see so many people excited about the miniature exchange and look forward to seeing how many folks we get to sign up on our first run. If this is successful I’ll plan on coordinating it twice per year.

If you want to participate but have a question or concern please post your concern or send me a PM and we’ll get things sorted out.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Count me in (in fact just put me down as a default gifter/giftee for the Xmas one as well).

40k is my system, I collect Space Marines.

As long as it's not a Special Character I don't mind what I get. :wink:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Count me in too :victory:

System: 40k

Army: Space Marines - any loyalist SM models, with the exception of special characters with heavy chapter specific iconography.

I've also just started Tau, anything except kroot, vespids & ethereals would be good.

Looking forward to trading with y'all.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for running this yet again!

I would like some Orks*. For my Waaagh.



*Preferably not Assault on Black Reach or previously assembled ones. But I mean, an Ork's an Ork I suppose.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds like fun to me - I will definitely be involved in any other exchanges in the future as well 

40k is where I'm at right now - I'm open to anything Space Marine, Grey Knights or Chaos Space Marine. I know the rules state that you have to send 2 minis, but I would be happy with some fun Chaos or SM/GK bits for converting in place of one of the two minis - can never get enough fun bits, and my bits box has begun to run quite dry lately. 

Cheers:victory:

EDIT: Decided on a Night Lords army, so any bits or minis pertaining to that (SM, GK helms or CSM for the mis matched stolen armour look) would be awesome  - sorry to get so specific, don't want to sound picky at all, just figured it may make things easier


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds great fun, I've signed up!

40k is also where I currently am, I'd be happy with anything Tyranids! - I literally have a Hive Tyrant, 3 Warriors and 24 Gaunts!

Bayonet


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sign me up , i would like anything for Empire including anything out of production for empire.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm in, had a blast on the X-mas exchange!
Chaos none special characters would be awesome. 
Can't wait to trade with y'all.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Count me in!

Looking for Skaven, 40k Orks or any model that looks really sweet for me to paint.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I'm in too!~

I mainly play 40k, but there are some really cool fantasy models that I want to paint too.

For 40k, looking for anything NOT SM or Tryanid. Other than that, anything else goes!~ 
For Fantasy, Tomb Kings would be really sweet to paint and own. But, anything goes with that too.
Looking forward to trading!!!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I would like to join! I could really go for anything.

I would like to say I will be moving so I may not be able to ship till the second week of july but I will try to access this site at least every three days (though not next week as I will be in new york). I have some stuff I would love to see converted. Also is it ok to include painted or non GW models if it is above and beyond the minimum? (as in here's 15 bucks wort of 2 minis and bits and I want to toss in this extra reaper brand mini I painted years ago cause its got cool converting parts)


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

Looking forward to exchanging minis.
I play 40k and would greatly appreciate something chaos mariney.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm in.
As usual, I'm collecting Eldar.
I'd prefer no Special Characters or Guardians.
Apart from that, anything goes.

Especially if it's a couple of partners for my Revenant Titan...
HA HA HA HA HA...


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in. And i play Blood Angels so i wish for;

Anything SM/CSM or Daemons.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Are we still on?


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Bayonet said:


> Are we still on?


I certainly am. I think Morfang is a pretty busy dude, so I'm willing to give him a while to get back to this. If he never shows up, maybe we can elect someone else to try running it.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Bayonet said:


> Are we still on?


Yeah we are still on. Just got stuck working 70 hours in 7 days straight so sleep was a little more important. I will get the list up tonight or tomorrow morning. sorry for the delay.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay here is the list for everyone. Better late than never but I am sorry about the delay. Just like all the other exchanges the person above you sends to you and you send to the person below you. Any questions please ask me with a pm and we will sort it out.


*Anarkitty*
*Baron Spikey*
*pssyche*
*Bayonet*
*Bits and Kits*
*Zodd*
*koyukichan*
*Varakir*
*Drannith*
*medic marine*
*ascendant*
*Arumichic*
*Morfangdakka*
*Angelus Censua*

have fun and be nice to your giftie but remember this is not a generosity contest so only give what you are comfortable sending.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, all I can say is thank heavens that the Heretic posting to me isn't that mad American with his paper tubes...


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

So then should I expect a package from Angelus Censua, since I am at the top of the list?
Or do I just not get anything?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Anarkitty said:


> So then should I expect a package from Angelus Censua, since I am at the top of the list?
> Or do I just not get anything?


Yes Angelus will be the person shipping to you. I could be a dickhead and said you were the unlucky bastard that gets nothing but I like you so I'll be nice.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, I think MedicMarine gets the award for shipping his gift out first, cause I got my package today. I'll get pictures up tomorrow!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

As soon as pssyche sends me his new address (he's moved house the silly sausage) then I'll get something suitably fabulous...sorry Eldar-ish on it's way to him :grin:


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's what I got from Medic Marine, new Stormboyz!
The perfect gift, considering it's something I hadn't thought to get for my Orks yet. They also come with a surprising amount of good parts for converting plastic boyz into kommandos, which is my next project. The picture is from yesterday, I'm taking a break from assembling them to share the picture, low res though it is...

thanks a ton!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Ascendant said:


> Here's what I got from Medic Marine, new Stormboyz!
> The perfect gift, considering it's something I hadn't thought to get for my Orks yet. They also come with a surprising amount of good parts for converting plastic boyz into kommandos, which is my next project. The picture is from yesterday, I'm taking a break from assembling them to share the picture, low res though it is...
> 
> thanks a ton!


Glad you like, every waagh needs a stormboy! Happy Waagh. :so_happy:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone else get their stuff?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I would like to thank Bayonet for my big shiny empire cannon! great addition to my growing empire force!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

You're welcome Bits!

Praise be unto Pssyche who has kindly bought me some Genestealers. What Tyranid army -can't- find a home for these little horrors? Thankyou kindly mate!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I would like to thank bitsandkits for the little WHFB rulebook and paraphernalia. It will help a lot on my journey into the old world with my Tomb Kings. Graverobbers beware :grin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay Everything should be in the mail and on its way to your giftie so if you need more time or it is on its way let that person know.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I think koyukichan should look out for a mailman with horns on the headgear in the near future. You know, Chaos is contagious :biggrin:


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> Okay Everything should be in the mail and on its way to your giftie so if you need more time or it is on its way let that person know.


And please, let us know when it arrives! Haha, I sent mine out on Thursday, and I'm as excited for it to arrive as I'm sure Anarkitty is to get it. Just hope what I sent will be usefull enough, it was for me when I was doing conversions k:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Thanks to ascendant for sending me a box of hellions and a couple of severed heads.  Just got them in today!~ The heads will go towards making pain tokens.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

arumichic said:


> Thanks to ascendant for sending me a box of hellions and a couple of severed heads.  Just got them in today!~ The heads will go towards making pain tokens.


 Glad those finally arrived and survived my packing job! Sorry for taking so long to ship them in the first place! :laugh:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Lol. That's fine. I haven't even gotten my stuff out yet. Sorry morfang! Real life can be a real kick in the pants sometimes.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Got mine today from Baron Spikey.
A brand new Wave Serpent! 
Looks like I'll be entering a second one in the Painting Competition.
After all, it would be rude not to...

Thank you very, very much Baron!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Glad to be of service :biggrin:

I didn't know if I could get away with just the 1 model, but then I thought 'fuck it' :laugh:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

It is two...
A Wave Serpent with Twin-Linked Missile Launchers and a pair of Bright Lances to upgrade my Double Starcannon War Walker for my Apocalypse Shadow War Walker Formation...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

My apologies for tardiness, but my lovely wife has just escorted Drannith's models to the post office this morning. :victory:


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Varakir said:


> My apologies for tardiness, but my lovely wife has just escorted Drannith's models to the post office this morning. :victory:


Woo! Can't wait to see what they are! :biggrin:


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Woot got them in the mail today! Thanks for the Nobz!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Drannith said:


> Woot got them in the mail today! Thanks for the Nobz!


Glad to see they traversed the skies safely! :victory:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I have resigned myself to being the entrant who receives nothing, not saying it's necessarily Anarkittys fault, maybe it got lost in the post as things occasionally do, but it is disappointing


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

And I have not seen anything from koyukichan whether or not the shipment have arrived. Maybe it's lost in the warp


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> I have resigned myself to being the entrant who receives nothing, not saying it's necessarily Anarkittys fault, maybe it got lost in the post as things occasionally do, but it is disappointing


I'm still waiting on mine from koyukichan, though just the other day he said they're on the way 

Keep the faith Baron!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Zodd said:


> And I have not seen anything from koyukichan whether or not the shipment have arrived. Maybe it's lost in the warp


Dammit, i was right. The goods are back :ireful2:

Well, PM sent to unlucky reciever.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

(haven't been on the forums for a bit so today is the first time I've seen this thread in a while)
I had sent the package to Varakir a week and a bit back, so it should be at this doorstep any day now.
It was originally delayed by a few days because I was unaware I needed a customs form to ship to the overseas. >_<


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I got my crisis suit from Koyukichan today :victory:

Cheers mate, now I just need 1 more for my crisis team :grin:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

A parcel is on it's way to Koyukichan. Again. And if The Changer of Ways interrupt the shipment this time too, i won't be responsibly for the consequences :threaten:


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm guessing someone *really* wants those minis to stay with you.
Any idea what the issue has been?
Perhaps the post office is run by imperial guardsmen in disguise :suicide:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

koyukichan said:


> I'm guessing someone *really* wants those minis to stay with you.
> Any idea what the issue has been?
> Perhaps the post office is run by imperial guardsmen in disguise :suicide:


No idea whatsoever :dunno:
But now it has the green slip on it, for the costums..
And the people in the post office.. more like bored zombies..


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

So nurgle is trying to interfere with my expansion....
Lord nurgle why have you forsaken my glorious rise to power:angry:


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

After much loop-de-loop in shipping I have finally received my miniatures. Thank you very much zodd.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sign me up please, Morfang....

Really looking forward to this..

Im just a simple Ultra boy at the mo.. So anything ultramarine/space marine would be GRRRRRREAT !

(when would you like a message with address and preferred shipping areas.?)

Kind regards 

Rhino


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Summer santa...*

Sign me up please, Morfang....

Really looking forward to this..

Im just a simple Ultra boy at the mo.. So anything ultramarine/space marine would be GRRRRRREAT !

(when would you like a message with address and preferred shipping areas.?)

Kind regards 

Rhino


----------

